# NEXT



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Still looking for that 1st loss and the Christmas lights are out. WHO IS NEXT. Hey Baltimore had a good shot at us and played very well just too many bone head mistakes, that game was the bullet the Patriots dodged now is 16-0 land!!

Now come on sports fans lets get together and root on the Pats to 16-0!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Bore, Your name sasy it all!!!!! YAWN!!!!! :roll:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

They'll never get by Miami. :beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I can't wait for them to 16-0 and then only to lose in the playoffs/SB. It will be so demoralizing for you!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Interesting in that the Ravens are complaining that the NFL wants New England to go undefeated and did everything they colud against the Ravens.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

The Ravens didn't have a chance by only having 11 men playing against 15.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

So who will not be able to watch the Pats win the final game against the Giants and go 16-0?

70% of the country doesn't get the NFL channel.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Springer said:


> They'll never get by Miami. :beer:


This is the most feared game we have left, I am not joking!!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

MOB said:


> The Ravens didn't have a chance by only having 11 men playing against 15.


Quityer*****ing, the game was called right no shaky calls at all.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

taddy1340 said:


> I can't wait for them to 16-0 and then only to lose in the playoffs/SB. It will be so demoralizing for you!


OOhhh you have a dark hart my friend, it would be the worst and I would not wish that kind of pain on anyone. Shame on you!!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Hopefully I don't have to watch that rat-faced leather skinned belichek celebrating a super bowl title this year. I could care less about the 16-0 record. With the exception of 4 or so games they basically played a jv schedule...buffalo twice, nice. miami twice, better. jets twice, gimme a break.

they are good, the best team in the nfl. i'll give them that and i respect what brady can do on a football field and moss is flat out the man with a good qb. But, I am getting tired of the everybody is against us, we're so clean cut, etc...blah blah blah. They are still beatable!

They are as thug as any other nfl team and they have a coach who would steal from his children if he thought it could get him ahead an inch. and that stupid cutoff sweatshirt he wears every game makes me want to uke: . He has to be the most annoying coach in football. Talking about how if miami.....of all frickin teams miami!!!.....scores in the 4th they could cut it to 20 (or whatever it was) so that's why we went for it on 4th down.

I hope they fall flat on their face in the playoffs. Get cocky, go for it on 4th down with a 3pt lead late in the 4th and heath evans fumbles it only to watch bob sanders run it back for a colts touchdowwwwnnnnnnn. then of course the vikings would pummle the colts in the super bowl...perfect season!!! About as likely as kg requesting a trade back to the twolves. But hey, a guy can hope.

Here's to hoping in the playoffs the pats get an "Oh crap I spilled red kool aid on mom's white couch" kind of beating. :beer: :beer: :beer:

no sour grapes here. just don't care for them any longer. The whole americas team, introduced as a "team" in the super bowl thing was the cutest ever. But, they've overdone their welcome with me. I got it...belichek reminds of joey grecko on cheaters. Always trying to flub with someones life. I honestly can say i'd rather see the packers (holy crap did i just write that) win the super bowl than them at this point. On second thought, disregard that last sentence.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Fishhook you got it all wrong man, the Patriots are the good guys, been doing it right for years. The Patriots were underdogs for so long, "remember the 01 superbowl against the Rams" nobody gave the Patriots a snowball chance in hell of winning that game and they did it!! All this cheating crap came from the Jets game, the pathetic Jets and their General manager Mike Tananbalm are a bunch of cry babys! I know I went to school and played football with Mike Tananbalm, not a bad guy but looks to point fingers once and a wile, and I would bet he was behind this scandal. Yes Belicheck will do anything to gain the edge but is that not his job? Face it the only reason people hate the Patriots is the Sour grape syndrome. Nuff said!!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Indy will take them out in the playoffs...I hope.
Dan


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah Indy is good in a dome!! :lol: But they will come here to New England and have to play outside like men, GAME OVER!!!

I would also like to see Dallas go to Lambow in January and try to beat Green Bay that would be fun!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Barring a meltdown, Dallas will host the NFC games, including any game against Green Bay.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well the NFL thought it was more than sour grapes since they took away New England's first round pick next year. Of course they have San Fran's first pick which looks to be top 5.


----------

